# Officer Berri can Draw and Sprite!



## Officer Berri (Mar 21, 2013)

So, some of you know I have an alright ability to write already. But I am also an ARTIST. *sparkle sparkle* This is my art thread!

I drew my avatar, as well as Agent Kite's (he's my boyfriend, by the way). So there's your first examples of my drawing ability.

I'll be posting a lot of my Animal Crossing stuff on my blog, but I figure I might as well share it here too since not everyone wants to hang around Tumblr. So here's the first thing I have to show everyone! BEHOLD: MY POOR SPRITING ABILITIES!







Animal Crossing Cats! I like to play around in MP paint so I popped these babies out rather quick with the help of images on Nookipedia. xD I've also done all of the dogs and anteaters so far, working on the bears now. I'd love to work on the animals introduced in New Leaf, but I have to wait until I get a good image of them as well as a note of initial clothing.

I also have sprites of my and my boyfriends OCs Kite and Mocha done (both in their everyday clothes and work attire), but I'm waiting until I've done some of our other OC sprites before I make a sheet of those characters. That way I don't confuse anyone into thinking they're actual characters! xD

Here's a quick list of my arts (other sprites included since the kitties are already in this post!):



Spoiler: My Sprites

































































































































Spoiler: My Arts








http://25.media.tumblr.com/dd5bc1400de6f4191ec5f0bd474d885d/tumblr_mnbbobhafR1s96u1io1_1280.png (Linked for Size. Tis Officer Berri herself!)
http://moonvalecrossing.tumblr.com/image/52385571260 (Human AC Request)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 21, 2013)

These are really cute :3


----------



## MadamSpringy (Mar 21, 2013)

They're so adorable! I can't wait to see any other characters you sprite.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 22, 2013)

I've uploaded more sprites to my tumblr! This time around it's dogs!






Lol poor Walker's all alone down there. For some reason I really like the way the faces came out on the dogs.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 22, 2013)

These are awesome! Your very multi-talented  I can't wait until you can do the deer and hamsters!!! Especially Shanti


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm soooo excited to do the deer and hamsters! I just need to be able to get a good look at them all in order to do it! I always want a clear look at their faces and the designs on their fur so I can make my sprites as accurate as possible!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 22, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I've uploaded more sprites to my tumblr! This time around it's dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are the two dogs to the right of Marcel? Don't think I seen them before. Which is strange cuz I thought I knew everybody.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 22, 2013)

They would be Masa and Megumi. Both were exclusive to Dōbutsu no Mori e+.


----------



## Mei (Mar 22, 2013)

So adorable <3


----------



## Kip (Mar 23, 2013)

These are amazing! you drew purrl exactly like how i would've drawn her.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 23, 2013)

Part three of my Animal Crossing Sprites:






Anteaters! I love how these came out. Except for Lulu. I hate the way I did her Aloha shirt. I'll have to remake her later on once I get all the others done. I MISS NOSEGAY.


----------



## Saith (Mar 24, 2013)

Those are so cool


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 24, 2013)

It's time for Bears! xD At this rate I think Aloha shirts are only gonna look good to me when a male animal's wearing them. Couldn't get the MVP shirt to actually read MVP in such a tiny space but oh well! And Chow doesn't look scary to me yay!

Ursala is cutest bear. :3


----------



## Mary (Mar 24, 2013)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Cuteness overload!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 24, 2013)

These are adorable! You should do the cubs next.  Stitches is my favorite animal!


----------



## Rover AC (Mar 24, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


>


Of course, that Rover sprite shall be forever deemed awesome by my eyes!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2013)

These are great! Can't wait to see some more.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 24, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> These are adorable! You should do the cubs next.  Stitches is my favorite animal!



I just so happen to have just finished the cubs today. They'll be uploaded probably on tuesday, since next comes the bulls and cows.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 24, 2013)

@Officer Berri You should doing some of the special characters like Tom Nook


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh I will be! I just want to get all the villagers out of the way since each species shares the same basic sprite type. The reason I did Rover, Katie, Kaitlin, and Blanca is because they're all generic cats when you get right down to it. Also I originally just wanted to sprite all the cats, but then I did the dogs too and decided it was pretty fun!

I have hopes of making sprites of each character in the game. And then doing sprites of my Original Characters. :3

Of course for newer ones I will have to wait until I can get clear nice images of all of them.

I'm doing all the villagers in alphabetical order (though I'm skipping deer and hamsters until the game comes out and I hopefully have plenty of reference images) then Copper and Booker, then Redd, and then the others.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 25, 2013)

Oops for having to double post, but I got the next batch of sprites!







Bulls and Cows! To be honest, as a kid I was never too fond of either of these species, save Petunia because my brother hated her so much. I never found a Bull I liked until Angus was one of the first villagers in my last restart of Wild World. He was the first one to give me a picture in that game so I was like ";-; hugs".

Bell is better than Tipper why is Tipper still around.


----------



## Kip (Mar 25, 2013)

I never really liked cow villagers when i was younger either. Those are really good btw!


----------



## Bambi (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh so much cuteness in this thread


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 25, 2013)

Aww thanks, guys! I'm so glad everyone likes them! :3 I'm having a lot of fun making them.


----------



## Andydroid3D (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice spriting skills. I like that batch you made with all the dogs. It looks nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think the quality is "poor" at all! They are all so adorable!


----------



## Peoki (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, your sprites look fantastic! I'm looking forward to seeing what you can come up with for New Leaf designs and/or patterns. 
Keep up the good work


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 26, 2013)

We now have cubs!






I've always loved how tiny and chubby the cubs are. Though I was always curious why we had bears AND bear cubs. I could have sworn there were more than these guys, but it could just be me remembering wrong. Didn't give June her flower because I'm not sure how well I could sprite a flower at that size and it'd make the sprite look awkward compared to the others.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay!  Stitches is my all time favorite character in Anmal Crossing.  He's just so cute!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad you like them! xD I remembered you when I did Stitches.

Here's an example of what I do when I design my patterns. This one's pretty simple though. Not too many details so if it doesn't really look right on an actual model it can be tweaked. I based it off a shirt I own.





(Also, yeah. That's the Sly Cooper font. xD)


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 27, 2013)

Oops, since there's no comments on my shirt Imma have to double post again. I:




Elephants! My favorites are Ellie and Opal, though I've never actually ever had an elephant villager move into my towns. My brother had Dizzy waaay back when he played Population Growing though. He couldn't stand him for some reason! xD

I find it's really hard to sprite cherries in a small space.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 27, 2013)

Cute! My fav is Margie  We had a great relationship in City Folk ^_^


----------



## BellGreen (Mar 27, 2013)

Poor spriting abilities? LOL? You are amazing! I don't think I can do that. How can you prop these sprites in MS Paint? Looks hard to me.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm quite comfortable working in MS Paint, so it's not really all that difficult for me. The only thing MS paint can't do that I would need is transparency, which I would use photoshop for if I needed to. I just use MS's pencil tool to make the shapes one pixel at a time, and then eyeball all the colors for everything. I have a 'model' for each one of the sprites I made so I don't have to redo the body shape each time.

Though if the image I'm using as a source is small I have a bit more trouble. The Gorillas are giving me quite a challenge. And once I'm done with them I have to move onto the Hippos. I've been dreading the Hippos and Rhinos since I started this project. Mainly because of how weird they all look from the front! xD


----------



## Kip (Mar 28, 2013)

Paint.NET is a perfect program for sprittin. I use it all the time. 


my fav elephants out of those are Margie & Axel. I can't wait to see Al & Peewee!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 28, 2013)

I've heard of Paint.NET, but I prefer working with MS Paint. I've stuck with it ever since a bunch of the spriters on Dragon Cave talked about using just MS Paint on all the wonderful sprites they do!

Al's already been sprited!  Peewee's actually the one I'm going do next when I start up again sometime tomorrow. I do all the villagers who have appeared in a game internationally first, then I move on to the Japanese Only villagers. Mainly because most Japanese Only villagers have lower quality pictures for me to use as a reference. Then when I move the sprites from my giant sprite sheet to separate species based sheets I put them in the alphabetical order they're listed in  on Nookipedia.

I really hope when New Leaf comes out there will be good images of the villagers put on Nookipedia. I was able to do the new male cat from the first screenshot he appeared in, but the other animals will be much more difficult until I have a good, clear picture.

The sprites I'll be posting tomorrow will be the goats! :3


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 28, 2013)

IT'S GOAT TIME.






I love the goats~ They're so cute! I wish there were more of them though. Especially female goats. We've got Nan and Chevre. I'm not so sure about Velma. *glances at that beard* I didn't see one on the images of Nan and Chevre I used! VELMA WHAT ARE YOU NOT TELLING US.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

Woolg. @_@ I have to triple post now? The goats left everyone speechless!






WE GOTS GORILLAS. Violet is my favorite because she's so cute. ^^ Doing the arms was really difficult, and both males and female share the same base sprite since I couldn't get a dress to work for the ladies, but I'm happy with what I came up with!

Boyd (top middle) is another Japanese Only villager. His face looks like "._. Act natural. No one will notice you stand out."


----------



## Kip (Mar 29, 2013)

Nan and Chevre look amazing! Peewee & Al look like my brother and father XDD i hope boyd is in New Leaf


----------



## Schim (Mar 29, 2013)

These are super cute!

Great job. :>


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 29, 2013)

These are literally amazing. I love the gorilla with the rainbow t-shirt. I can't wait to see what else you have in store.


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow, these are great! The Rover one (that's Rover right?) is especially awesome.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks a ton guys! I've almost got the horses done now! Just a couple more to go. Though Tumblr seems to be down so if it's not back tomorrow I can't upload the Hippos! D:


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 30, 2013)

Next up! Hippos!

These ones were pretty hard because I had to find a way to make their faces without making the view from the front just their snouts. I think they came out alright, considering the trouble I had on them! You know what will be hard? Rhinos. ._.

From here on I may be posting these a little more slowly. I've been working on them every day for the past week or so. @_@ I'm gonna slow it down so I don't get tired of it, because I really really want to finish them! I should be able to finish the horses sometime today to post tomorrow. After that I'll be spriting the kangaroos. I'll also be looking for a job in the next week or so. But don't worry! I have no intention of stopping. I'm loving making these sprites.


----------



## Joey (Mar 30, 2013)

All of these look amazing!


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 30, 2013)

The hippos look great. If such little space, you can have so much detail. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

Time for the horses!






I really like horses. Roscoe and Savannah are my favorites though! I've managed to complete all the Kangaroo sprites this morning so they'll be uploaded tomorrow. Or maybe I should start uploading sprites every other day so that I can get a little ahead on making them from here on out.

Edit: Since it's Bunny day and all that I decided to whip up one more sprite for everyone!




ZIPPER T. BUNNY


----------



## Anna (Apr 1, 2013)

I like them! very cute


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 2, 2013)

IT'S TIME FOR KANGAROOS!





I have a male version of the base sprite ready for the male 'roos we're getting in New Leaf. BUT THE BABIES ARE SO CUTE OMG.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow! These are amazing, you're so talented! There's so much detail in all of them.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks. It's kind of funny to watch me sprite some of the things like their eyes and hair. I tend to move the pixels around and zoom out constantly until They look perfect to me. Some of the patterns are really difficult to recreate. xD


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 4, 2013)

It's Koala time!




Bam! Koalas. Yuka's my favorite because she's so pretty, but I've only ever had Huggy in a village and Faith on my island.

Also you guys are finally going to get to see the kind of pictures I can actually draw today~ 

Edit: NEVERMIND I'LL SHARE NOW. :3






Chow scares me.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 4, 2013)

HAHAHAHA I love the Chow.

The goats are my FAV so far, soooo freaking cute!


----------



## Lew (Apr 4, 2013)

PLEASE, K.K. Slider?!


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm. I've never drawn K.K. Slider before. I may get it a shot sometime when I feel like drawing him!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 5, 2013)

HAHA. Chow scares me too. And Truffles. Lawd have mercy. 
NO RUSH EVER, but something I'd love to see would be a Reese and Cyrus. I <3 Reese.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 5, 2013)

I've tried piddling I did it with dolls but I wasn't very good the clothes didn't look right but they are superb!


----------



## Taiga (Apr 5, 2013)

So cute! :3 Hahaha Chow.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks so much guys! xD Glad you like my drawing of Chow. In my head canon he's a scary stalker every time I see a picture of him in someone's game I just wanna find them and scream "RUN YOU FOOL."

I have to sprite the monkeys next. |: I'm not a big fan of monkeys and apes to be honest. Unless we're talking about Specter from Ape Escape. I could just crush that adorably evil little guy with hugs.


----------



## Taiga (Apr 5, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Thanks so much guys! xD Glad you like my drawing of Chow. In my head canon he's a scary stalker every time I see a picture of him in someone's game I just wanna find them and scream "RUN YOU FOOL."
> 
> I have to sprite the monkeys next. |: I'm not a big fan of monkeys and apes to be honest. Unless we're talking about Specter from Ape Escape. I could just crush that adorably evil little guy with hugs.



I had a crush on Specter to be honest in the game xD Ape escape is fun o3o


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 6, 2013)

ITS LIONS TIME EVERYONE.





I'm surprised we don't have female Lions yet. And Leopold reminded me that we need a 'brainy' personality for the male villagers. There's a handful of them that look like they should talk about nerdy, smart things but they're either jocks or lazy.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 8, 2013)

Alrighty then. Time for monkeys!





Tammi's my favorite monkey. She's pretty cute. Also Porter! YAY PORTER. I love his hat.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 8, 2013)

Not a fan of lions or monkeys in the game, but you did an awesome job on them


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 10, 2013)

@_@ MICE ARE DONE.






I just finished them this morning... I don't really like the mice so I didn't have very good motivation to work on them. xD BUT THEY'RE DONE NOW. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Also, GOOD NEWS EVERYONE! I've found a blog that's uploading large, pretty clear pictures of the new villagers!  That means when I get done with all the other villagers, I'll be able to make sprites of the new ones too!!!

What species is next? *checks* PIGS?! Oh well. Better than mice. BUT AFTER THAT IS THE BUNNIES OMG FINALLY.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 12, 2013)

Alright, so mice aren't all that exciting. How about pigs?




After pigs is the bunnies so hopefully more people will enjoy that. >>; I bet Rhinos are after the rabbits.. urgh they are. @_@


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 13, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I've found a blog that's uploading large, pretty clear pictures of the new villagers!



O: Can you link it please?


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 13, 2013)

Of course I can!

http://yayacrossing.tumblr.com/

She posts more than just the pictures. They're scans from a guide and I was soooo happy when I saw them! Once I finish all the other characters I can get around to spriting the new villagers too!


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 13, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Of course I can!
> 
> http://yayacrossing.tumblr.com/
> 
> She posts more than just the pictures. They're scans from a guide and I was soooo happy when I saw them! Once I finish all the other characters I can get around to spriting the new villagers too!



Thank you so much! Wow, there are so many more new characters than I thought, and Frappe's house is just as cute as her! <3

I finally found the first kangaroo that I like too lol.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 14, 2013)

I was so excited when I saw Yaya's posts when I went searching for animal crossing stuff. That is going to be so helpful when I start on the new villagers!

But for now: BUNNIES!






I've been wanting to do the bunnies for so long! But now they're done and I have to do the Rhinos next... ohhhh boy I am not looking forward to the Rhinos. This might take a while.

Anyways. These sprites were really fun. Gaston is scary without that mustache though. ._.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow!  You can do this very well! 
I have a request, Officer Berri...do you take them?  If you do, could you PLEASE make me a new avatar of Lolly the cat character?  It's okay if you don't take requests, but I would really like a new avatar.  I created a thread like this for anyone who would want to draw me a human character, but after seeing your sprites, Berri, I've changed my mind so I don't mind if it's an animal character or not. 
Thanks!


----------



## Riri-tan (Apr 14, 2013)

Cries oh my god you're so talented. ; 0 ; aljdsjfs I'm so jealouss. You should try updating your first post with all of the sprites you've made so far though!! It might be a bit easier to look at all of them like that instead of going through all the pages. Not that you have to of course. They're so lovely cries you're so talented at making sprites.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 14, 2013)

You know, I think I will put my sprites in my first post later today! That's a pretty good idea!

Also, Madison, what kind of Avatar do you want? One like mine but with Lolly, or something with sprites? Depending on what you want I could give it a shot.  My spriting skills are a little limited though since I'm just a beginner so if it's something sprite based it might take me a little longer to do anything.


----------



## Joey (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't wait to see what the rhinos are like.


----------



## Riri-tan (Apr 15, 2013)

Uwahh I just took a look at the front page and wow they look so cute!! I think my favorite ones are the koala and bunny ones ooo. But you've definitely done a good job on all of them, keep up the good work! Also, I'm curious, are you planning on making sprites of the npc's too?? Or are you just planning on making the villagers? o:


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh, I'm gonna make sprites of everyone.  At least I hope to! I have a Zipper T. Bunny sprite I made, but I didn't add it to the first post since I'll be making a NPC sprite sheet as well. And once I'm done with all these sprites I'm gonna actually start on my comic. @_@ I drew the first two pages but I've got sprites to work on.

Also thank you very much! I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 16, 2013)

Heeeeere's some Rhinos!




Tank and Tiara are my favorites since I've had them in my town before. But my favorite design is that Japan-only character Petunia. Adding it to the first page.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 18, 2013)

Sheeps are up! WOOLY SHEEPS.




Somehow I feel like I missed someone. But those were all Nookipedia had. |:

Squirrels are next, but might take a while since there are almost 20 of them to sprite and I'm also working on another novel.


----------



## Joey (Apr 18, 2013)

I love the rhinos.

(Yay 400 posts)


----------



## Marceline (Apr 18, 2013)

Your sprites are incredible! I find working with small things really challenging > <
They're all so colourful and cute... c:


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 21, 2013)

Guess what guys? SQUIRRELS HERE.




I've been waiting to do these for ages! I love the squirrels~ They're so teeny tiny and precious. Pecan was my snooty best friend as a kid. Her and Kitty lived in the same acre right next door to my house. xD My brother had a crush on Peanut for the longest time.

Next on the list are Tigers, then Wolves. I love both species to bits so this is going to be fun for me!


----------



## Joey (Apr 21, 2013)

Did you do the same squirrel twice but with a different t-shirt? The two orange ones


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 21, 2013)

I did. It's because one is the Islander Bliss and the other is the Villager Caroline. There's also two Sally villagers, but one is just Hazel with a different name. I would have made separate sprites of those two as well but I didn't have the same excuse of one being an islander. It would have just been the same sprite copy/pasted.

...My brain is crazy. That made sense to me. @_@


----------



## Joey (Apr 22, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I did. It's because one is the Islander Bliss and the other is the Villager Caroline. There's also two Sally villagers, but one is just Hazel with a different name. I would have made separate sprites of those two as well but I didn't have the same excuse of one being an islander. It would have just been the same sprite copy/pasted.
> 
> ...My brain is crazy. That made sense to me. @_@



What do you mean by the Islander Bliss?


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 22, 2013)

You really should look up more about Animal Crossing considering you're on a forum dedicated to the games. All of this stuff can easily be found on Nookipedia, and I'm sure the other wikis as well. 

I'll assume you've never played Population Growing. When you connected your GameBoy Advance up to the Gamecube with a special cable, Kapp'n would show up on the docks and take you to your village's own private island. On that island would be a house you and all the others who lived in your town could decorate, and one house that belonged to a villager. Bliss was one of those villagers.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 24, 2013)

ITS TIGER TIME EVERYONE.





These ones are late because I felt sick all yesterday morning. xD I'm feeling better today though!

Bangle Bangle Bangle Bangle. SHE IS SO CUTE.


----------



## Joey (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah I never played population Growing. Thanks anyway


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 24, 2013)

You're welcome. :3 If you see any of the sprites I have wearing the red or blue version of that shirt Bliss is wearing, it's safe to assume that they're Islanders. For the most part, only islanders start off wearing that outfit.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys. Hey. Guess what? Guess what! WOLVES.




Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! We're finally done with the mammals! We're moving onto feathered critters!

Freya will always be my favorite. Me and my boyfriend both love her. And she's one of the stars of my comic!


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 30, 2013)

D: Wow I didn't get a single comment on the wolves? o.o; Color me shocked. ;-; and a little sad. I was so excited to do the wolves that I finished them two days early.

Anyways... Burds I guess.





It's really hard to sprite bird feets. Also Piper's eyes are hard to make look right. xD


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 1, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> D: Wow I didn't get a single comment on the wolves? o.o; Color me shocked. ;-; and a little sad. I was so excited to do the wolves that I finished them two days early.



I like wolves, Wolfgang was in my Gamecube village, I've yet to get him in the other games yet....



Officer Berri said:


> Freya will always be my favorite. Me and my boyfriend both love her. And she's one of the stars of my comic!


Freya, moved into my City Folk town fairly recently after I caved a few weeks ago waiting for New Leaf.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 1, 2013)

Ahhh so lucky I've never had Freya in my town ever and I've always wanted her as a neighbor!


----------



## Joey (May 1, 2013)

I love the birds and there really good!


----------



## Officer Berri (May 2, 2013)

Thanks!

@_@ I'm having trouble with chickens.. I just can't get the body right. The head is the perfect size but the face is still hard to sprite and the body looked fat when I colored in Ava's clothes... So I'm gonna have to take a few days to make sure everything is perfect.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 4, 2013)

ITS TIME FOR CHICKEN!





Egbert is best chicken. Also I FINALLY GOT THE BODY RIGHT.

...I'm eating sweet and sour chicken for lunch. Don't tell them, please.


----------



## Joey (May 4, 2013)

Those are excellent. My favourite has to be Becky even though I don't really like the chicken villagers


----------



## Officer Berri (May 10, 2013)

I'm not dead! Was just in an art slump! I GIVE YOU DUCKS.






There has been a time were I've had four ducks in my town at once. |: Had two from the start, then the first two to move in were also ducks. SO MANY WATER FOWL. Didn't help that three of them were located in TWO ACRES. That is three ducks RIGHT SOUTH OF MY HOUSE. ._.


----------



## Joey (May 10, 2013)

I love ducks. Joey is my favourite.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 10, 2013)

I thought so! xD When I posted the ducks I was hoping you'd see them, seeing as your user name is Joey!


----------



## Officer Berri (May 12, 2013)

So today it's Eagles.




I think this are alright. I feel like they could have been a little bigger but I'm afraid to tweak them and ruin them. Maybe if I redo the sprites again a few years down the road...

Apollo and Quetzal are the best eagles. Sterling's cool too since we share a birthday.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 14, 2013)

I would make a "Why are there so many ostriches? The Brochure said there'd only be a few ostriches!" Joke here but... there's only 5.




RIO IS BEST OSTRICH EVERYONE JUST GO HOME.

Who here likes Penguins? Because Penguins are up next! But since I have grocery shopping to do in the morning I'll have to wait until the day after to start work on the sprites.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 14, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Who here likes Penguins? Because Penguins are up next! But since I have grocery shopping to do in the morning I'll have to wait until the day after to start work on the sprites.



PENGUINS WOO! Can't wait! 

Oh and Sandy beats Rio.  It's too bad she was removed from the game after GC. :'(


----------



## Timon1771 (May 15, 2013)

These sprites look professional! You're really good at making these - keep up the good work!


----------



## Officer Berri (May 19, 2013)

Thank you very much Timon! xD And I knew Penguins would get your attention Superpenguin.

PENGUINS!






My favorite penguin is Gwen. Well, of the ones I sprited. When I get around to the New Leaf villagers (and any I may have missed that were Japan-Only) I really like that new blue penguin girl. She's so adorable.

I got a head start on the Aligators so the next sprite set will ACTUALLY BE FINISHED ON TIME. And then I'll get to the frogs and there will be a lot of frogs and I'll fall behind again. ;-;


----------



## Officer Berri (May 21, 2013)

It's gator time!






Boots is best gator. He was one of the first villagers in Sunville so many years ago when I first got Population growing on the GameCube!


----------



## Officer Berri (May 23, 2013)

Wow.. three posts in a row. ;-; It is getting quiet in here!





*just now notices that extra white space on the right side of the image* Noooooo my OCD!!

Oh well. The complete frog sprite version with all the New Leaf and any missed Japan Only Villagers will be better!


----------



## Officer Berri (May 24, 2013)

Does nobody like my sprites anymore? Well if that's the case, I guess you're in luck because I've got more than just sprites today.

First Octopi:





Second:


Spoiler










I drew Officer Berri for my followers! Yay! Full body shot of the character my account is named after! xD

Edit: I've also updated the first page to include all of my current sprites and my two drawings. Those sprite sets will be updated later on when I make the New Leaf villagers and and any Japan Only villagers I missed.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

Can you do hamster sprites  ? Really nice artwork by the way :3


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

I love the penguins, especially Aurora and Cube!


----------



## Officer Berri (May 27, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Can you do hamster sprites  ? Really nice artwork by the way :3



I'll be doing the hamsters and the deer after I finish the New Leaf villagers for the other races and any Japanese only villagers I missed. Since I have the base shape for all those species already its a little easier on me. I have to make more base sprites for the hammies and the deer, so it will take a little longer. I'm making ALL the villagers though! So don't worry! They'll appear eventually!

Also I'm glad you like the Penguins, Superpenguin! I'm excited for when I get to do the New Leaf penguin girl in your signature! She's sooooooo cute!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

She is so adorable, yet she remains nameless in English still.


----------



## Bambi (May 27, 2013)

Cute! I love the artwork  For some reason I always thought from your Avatar that Officer Berri was a pig. I see now she is a wolf


----------



## Officer Berri (May 27, 2013)

Berri's a fox, actually. Like Redd. They're related. My art style is kinda odd in that regard, but when I get around to drawing AC wolves you'll be able to tell the difference!

Don't worry though. My grandfather thinks she's a wolf too. >>;


----------



## spamurai (Jun 1, 2013)

I love your sprites *_*


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh pooh I think I forgot to upload the completed sprite sets I've done so far. <<; *looks back* Yep. >>;

HAVE A BUNCH OF SPRITES SINCE IT'S JUNE.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 1, 2013)

These are so cool!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

Did you do chickens yet?


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

I've done most of them. The original run I did I did everyone but the New Leaf villagers. I'm pretty sure I put it in my first post. Check towards the bottom of the sprites because I did the mammals, then the birds, then the others. And I'm going through the whole list again to get the New Leaf villagers done as well as any Japan Only villagers I missed!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

I found them! I love the chickens! <3


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

Egbert's my favorite chicken since he lived just south of my house from the very beginning of Population Growing.

And then he was there in Wild World a few of the times I reset my own. xD Egbert is a bro.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Egbert's my favorite chicken since he lived just south of my house from the very beginning of Population Growing.
> 
> And then he was there in Wild World a few of the times I reset my own. xD Egbert is a bro.



We will be the base of the Egbert Fanbase.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 3, 2013)

Have ALL of the bovine!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 3, 2013)

PUNCHYYYY  <3


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

What do you use, in terms of software, to make these sprites? Because I have to program games for University and I have to create my own characters and sprites. Yours always look great!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 3, 2013)

I  use MSpaint, actually. Most people say other programs work well, but for me MSpaint has always been a perfect tool for playing around with pixels!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I  use MSpaint, actually. Most people say other programs work well, but for me MSpaint has always been a perfect tool for playing around with pixels!



Oh cool  Awesome, thanks  I will give it a try.
Do you just zoom in until you see individual pixels?


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah. In MSpaint I zoom in as far as it allows me. (800%) at that point it's easier to work pixel by pixel. I only zoom on to test how a shape looks or how colors look together.

MSPaint doesn't do transparency though. If I want Transparency I usually have to move a document into Photoshop and delete the white background there.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 5, 2013)

Bear cubs for everyone.






New guy bear is scary like Chow.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 5, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Berri's a fox, actually. Like Redd. They're related. My art style is kinda odd in that regard, but when I get around to drawing AC wolves you'll be able to tell the difference!
> 
> Don't worry though. My grandfather thinks she's a wolf too. >>;



I can see she is a fox now that you tell me  Your art style is great! I am just a dummy. I love Redd, My Shiba girl Kismet reminds me of him lol.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 7, 2013)

One of my followers on Tumblr asked me to draw her AC style. I hadn't drawn AC humans in a while so I thought sure, why not.

http://moonvalecrossing.tumblr.com/image/52385571260

Linked because MY PICTURES ARE HUUUUUUUUGE.

Edit: Oop I forgot to share my new sprites too!






ELEPHANTS.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 7, 2013)

So cute!!! I love her <3

And YAYYYY Margie


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> One of my followers on Tumblr asked me to draw her AC style. I hadn't drawn AC humans in a while so I thought sure, why not.
> 
> http://moonvalecrossing.tumblr.com/image/52385571260
> 
> ...



Both the picture and the sprites are so cute! I really love the glasses and the eyes in that picture.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks!  I draw glasses a lot sometimes since I wear them myself.

Annnnnnd here's some Sonic themed patterns I made for Comic321.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 9, 2013)

Before I vanish from the forums until I get my copy of new leaf.

HAVE SOME GOATS.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's some Gorillas~






Appropriate since Boone is one of my villagers. And he's probably my favorite villager from my first five! :3


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 14, 2013)

Have some Hippos and Horses, y'all!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 25, 2013)

I just noticed you're missing two pigs. Chops & Agnes.


----------



## Dagger311 (Jul 2, 2013)

All of those pictures are nice, but what is a "Sprite" exactly? I know they are a form of 2D drawings, but what exactly makes them different than all the other 2D ones?


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 31, 2013)

Have an epic bump because I have pictures to share!

First off, I finished all of my villager sprites! Here's a link to my master sprite list to make it easier for anyone to find the sprites they're looking for.
http://moonvalecrossing.tumblr.com/post/60978553923/moonvale-crossings-animal-crossing-sprite-index

Next, the pictures! I've done more than Villager Sprites recently.





And I reached 200 followers on my blog, so I colored a picture I drew months ago for everyone! The first 5 villagers to inhabit Moonvale! Linked for size.
http://25.media.tumblr.com/a07164912604a598a214bd5cd7fcef97/tumblr_mvjm5eBThA1s96u1io1_1280.png


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 31, 2013)

Wish my Spriting was that good, Nice stuff you have here Berri 

Now, Draw Genji >:3


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello everyone! I made another sprite set! This one has some dogs!






My apologies that Hariette, K.K. Slider, and Serena are not included. I like doing nice even numbered sets at a time, and when possible I want to have four nice sprites that sort of go together. Last time was cats because there's only four special cat characters that share the same body type as cat villagers. This time it was more law themed. Officers upholding laws and the Mayor's secretary (plus Digby, since he and Isabelle are twins, they just naturally go together).


----------



## Officer Berri (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm back with more sprites! (I swear, I _do_ actually draw things sometimes... o_o)

Frist: Mail Pelicans!






Second: Entertainers!





Third: "An egg? Berri what on earth is this doing here?" I LIKE EGGS OKAY. Also I just learned to make GIFs so I went a little crazy.





 (Eggy is back and I fixed it~)


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 30, 2013)

I need to learn how to sprite better, beautiful sprites, Berri! ; w ;

Oh wait, you learned how to make GIFS.

*Let us all prepare for GIF spams*


----------

